# Gas Stench



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey all,

Figured I'd post it on here before I make an appointment. 

The past couple days I have been driving my car and have the heat on, obviously. When it is at a stop, or if it is remote started and let sit for a while, or rolling slowly, the stench of gas fills the interior. Any idea what you think is going on?

I love the smell of gasoline, but not as an air freshener for my car....I got an absolutely terrible headache on my hour and a half drive home yesterday, that just so happened to clear up only an hour after I got out of my car.

Thanks!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Did you pop the hood and sniff around? Don’t light any matches!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This happened to my dad's car once when a spark plug backed out a little bit. Since that's common for the Cruze (usually makes a weird noise), it's worth checking out.

Otherwise, I think something in the EVAP system could be a culprit (and I'd think it'd be mad about that).


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Popped the hood and nothing. Smell went away, super weird that it was there for two days and then gone.

No smoking in my car! HAHA


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

sparkman said:


> Popped the hood and nothing. Smell went away, super weird that it was there for two days and then gone.
> 
> No smoking in my car! HAHA


My old Volswagen GTI would have a gas odor for a while after a _complete_ fillup, it would eventually dissipate.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

could be this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj1btGAld-0


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

eddiefromcali said:


> could be this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj1btGAld-0


Holy ****!! 

Didn't see that lol but wow


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

eddiefromcali said:


> could be this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj1btGAld-0


Fuel leak directly above alternator, no danger there...nope.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Smell is back, and bad now. Car is actually at the dealer as I type this.

Had friends in my car last night and they about suffocated. One ended up with a headache.

Will post what the issue is when I know more.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

They have no idea where it's coming from.

So who freaking knows at this point.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

They're thinking it has something to do with the injectors.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sparkman said:


> They're thinking it has something to do with the injectors.


Well the good news is they’re not disputing there’s a problem, that’s often half the battle. Hopefully they’ll get to the bottom of it soon.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Well the good news is they’re not disputing there’s a problem, that’s often half the battle. Hopefully they’ll get to the bottom of it soon.



They called me back this morning. They want to replace the injector o-rings. $463 dollars and but they are not sure that's the issue. They want to start with that.

I'm taking it back and getting rid of this car.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

sparkman said:


> They called me back this morning. They want to replace the injector o-rings. $463 dollars and but they are not sure that's the issue. They want to start with that.
> 
> I'm taking it back and getting rid of this car.


Bummer, are you gonna get another one or are you done with the Cruze?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Before you get rid of it, take a wrench and tighten down your spark plugs, tighten down the fuel rail, and see if you see the hose to the EVAP purge valve (canister sitting on top of the intake manifold) cracked. It could potentially save you a lot of $ for something stupid.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks guys. Nope, I'll be done with the Cruze. Got an appt. tommorrow morning looking at a gently used lease car from an old man 2013 Volvo S60 T5.

I'll check that out J. Thank you.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

sparkman said:


> Thanks guys. Nope, I'll be done with the Cruze. Got an appt. tommorrow morning looking at a gently used lease car from an old man 2013 Volvo S60 T5.
> 
> I'll check that out J. Thank you.


Hope your not leaving here too? How many problems have you had with the cruze?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

BU54 said:


> Hope your not leaving here too? How many problems have you had with the cruze?


Just take a look at my build thread, lol, I'm not going to complain about it anymore because it'd already been done in that thread...

No, I don't plan to leave here. I got a job to do and Lordstown meets to attend!

Plus aggravate @Tomko

lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Thanks guys. Nope, I'll be done with the Cruze. Got an appt. tommorrow morning looking at a gently used lease car from an old man 2013 Volvo S60 T5.
> 
> I'll check that out J. Thank you.


I will never touch another Volvo. I loved mine, and we still have it in the family - but it's been a steaming (often, actually) heap of crap. I can't remember what year they switched to the Drive-E engines for the S60, but if that's still a 5-cylinder, the growl and power on tap is addicting.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I will never touch another Volvo. I loved mine, and we still have it in the family - but it's been a steaming (often, actually) heap of crap. I can't remember what year they switched to the Drive-E engines for the S60, but if that's still a 5-cylinder, the growl and power on tap is addicting.


Haha, I wonder if you bought that one similar to my Cruze...a lemon...everyone I talk to says their pretty bulletproof.

Of course, everyone I talk too about the Cruze too has had no where near the problems I have had.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Haha, I wonder if you bought that one similar to my Cruze...a lemon...everyone I talk to says their pretty bulletproof.
> 
> Of course, everyone I talk too about the Cruze too has had no where near the problems I have had.


The 4-cylinder, RWD "bricks" of olde were phenomenal cars. Slow and with the handling prowess of a land barge, but very reliable.

Mine was a 1998, and the 5-cylinder, FWD platform was ~5-6 years old at that time. They made lots of improvements to the 5-cyl motors in 1999, 2001, and then again in 2004, but the 2001+ suffered from lots of transmission problems. 

I have heard to avoid the first couple years of the Drive-E engines. A late-run 5-cylinder should be pretty solid - at least, one would hope. If it's an I5, have the PCV system checked out.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> The 4-cylinder, RWD "bricks" of olde were phenomenal cars. Slow and with the handling prowess of a land barge, but very reliable.
> 
> Mine was a 1998, and the 5-cylinder, FWD platform was ~5-6 years old at that time. They made lots of improvements to the 5-cyl motors in 1999, 2001, and then again in 2004, but the 2001+ suffered from lots of transmission problems.
> 
> I have heard to avoid the first couple years of the Drive-E engines. A late-run 5-cylinder should be pretty solid - at least, one would hope. If it's an I5, have the PCV system checked out.


When did Drive-E start? 

This is a 2013 T5. Is the PCV system something I can check myself?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sparkman said:


> When did Drive-E start?
> 
> This is a 2013 T5. Is the PCV system something I can check myself?


Nvmd, it was 2015 for the Drive-E. Later than I thought.

Yes, pull out the dipstick on a warm idle and look for smoke puffing out. It was less prone to clog in the later engines since the system was redesigned a bit, but it will happen with cheaper oils.

https://www.matthewsvolvosite.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=28487


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Good to know, thanks J!


----------

